# It was all a little confusing at first



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

I finally found some new fire bellied newts - they are just wee things and will need lots of care to get big and strong. Anyways I put one of them in my 45 g tank yesterday and my 18+ year old newt was all over the new guy - i was worried he was confusing him for food. Wrong. This morning my wee newt appeared with what looked to be bubbles on her back toes, I was concerned, but wondered if they were eggs - sure enough "she" deposited them on one of my plants...unfortunately they didn't last long as apparently they make nice snacks for fish. Pretty cool though.


----------



## Pamela (Apr 21, 2010)

That is cool, thanks for sharing! I had no idea that newts could live that long.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Pamela said:


> That is cool, thanks for sharing! I had no idea that newts could live that long.


Yes, in captivity fire bellied newts average up to 15 years but some can live up to 30 years!


----------



## TomC (Apr 21, 2010)

What do you feed them?


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

They love frozen bloodworms, and also get fed shrimp pellets, veggie pellets and as they scavenge around the bottom they probably pick up some of the fish flakes too...


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Here's a pic of our "old" newt with the new one...


----------



## Plumberboy (Jun 2, 2014)

18 years without a girlfriend. No wonder he didn't waste any time!


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Plumberboy said:


> 18 years without a girlfriend. No wonder he didn't waste any time!


Haha True!! He did have a pal that died last year, but i guess they were both males. Yep things are looking good for the old guy now!


----------



## eternity302 (Apr 22, 2010)

18 years~ You amaze me!


----------

